# "Potlicky"



## bikemonkey (Feb 17, 2019)

Shown here is the legendary tricycle, "Potlicky". 

That is the nickname bestowed upon it by the original owner when she was a little girl. It is a late 1950's AMF 10" Junior model in blue that has been barn brushed white.

It is in for restoration - not museum quality but within reason in order to be passed on to her grand-kids and be ridden.

The frame, handlebars, wheels, and saddle carriage will be blasted and repainted at a local body shop. The colors will be matched as closely as possible to the OG model in a blue/white paint scheme. The saddle will then be recovered at a local auto upholstery shop. Thankfully the bearings, pedals, and tire rubber are good.

New grips, headtube decal, reassembly and then it's off to the races! The slightly bent handlebars shall remain part of Potlicky's character.









Original color




Approved by Rusty, my shop dog.





First meeting with painter on Tuesday...hope my "schemes" are doable...


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 29, 2019)

Picked things up from the painter yesterday and I am quite pleased. The saddle pan has now gone to a local auto upholstery shop and the frame goes out soon to second painter for detailing.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice job. I restored a 16" early 60's Murray many moons ago for my oldest daughter. It turned out nice but she liked the 12" Murray in original shape better,lol figures eh? I kept the restored one about 20 years,basically un used then sold it several years ago. Still have the original 12"er for the Grandchildren. I hope yours gets used and loved once again


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 30, 2019)

Dropped off the saddle Thursday afternoon and had an email the next morning it was ready.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 30, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Nice job. I restored a 16" early 60's Murray many moons ago for my oldest daughter. It turned out nice but she liked the 12" Murray in original shape better,lol figures eh? I kept the restored one about 20 years,basically un used then sold it several years ago. Still have the original 12"er for the Grandchildren. I hope yours gets used and loved once again



LOL...yeah, story of my life.

I run a bike shop in NC and it belongs to a customer. Sentimental value is high on this one otherwise we could not have taken on the job. It is for her grandchildren and she knows she could have bought 5 used trikes on eBay for the same price, but that is not the point - there is only one "Potlicky".


----------



## bikemonkey (Apr 25, 2019)

"Pot Licky" rides again!

Customer picked it up today and she was very pleased. It was not just like I wanted it but the right grips and hubcaps will be sourced at some point


----------



## Sven (May 3, 2019)

That turned out really sharp!


----------

